# Calling all N/Westerners Southport to Blackpool



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

At the meet last night it was suggested nay requested that we have our 3rd annual Southport meet soon. Last year we drove from the marine drive in Southport to Blackpool with tea at the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and chip restaurant. We have a CONFIRMED date of Saturday the 19th February Time 11-30 this time, Meeting on the Marine drive towards the Liverpool/old fair end. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab ... 0southport
I will need to know numbers to inform the Yorkshire Fisheries in advance of the numbers to expect. So all those up for this please let me know and as always I will update this first post on this thread as we go along with those wishing to attend and any info such as time and meeting points etc. I will start if off.

Lunch in the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and chip restaurant. We can park on the top of the Wilkinsons multi story car park . Look here.
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/528056
Here's the post code, address and link with reviews to the Yorkshire Fisheries Fish and Chip restaurant for your sat nav 
14-16 Topping Street
Blackpool, FY1 3AQ
01253 627 739
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place?hl= ... 6757318058

Les & Jan. aka les
Andrea & Derek aka ImolaTT.
Steve & Juile aka stevecollier Provisional.
Gill & gary aka seasurfer Provisional.
Mark1 aka Sonatina.
Mark2 aka Marco34.
Miss Burns. Plus associate be it male or female. 
Blackpoolfc aka Kurt.
Sutty + 1.
Mr & Mrs Shack.
Bigsyd & Linda.
Michael-TT. Provisional.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Andrea and Derek


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I would love to come as the F+C are the best in the NW but i will only know closer to the day wether i will be back in the country.
Steve + Julie


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les, thanks for the invite, we would like to come down - please put us on your provisional list - and will confirm at the end of this month if thats ok (not going to attempt that car park again though [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

A Happy New Year to you all.

Gill


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Put me down please Les.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I;ll be there too Les. Looks like me and Mark will have to go Mark + Mark, to stay in keeping with the thread


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I;ll be there too Les. Looks like me and Mark will have to go Mark + Mark, to stay in keeping with the thread


  I noticed we're down as Mk1 and Mk2 - but I should be Mk2 as Mark has a Mk1 - maybe i should change to being Marco51 :lol:   
Looking forward to this Blackpool run again - what a cold day we had last time - nice reward at the end of it though with a cracking chippy meal .... my fish was so big it had a blowhole in the top 

Mark(2)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stick me down as a provisional please Sir Les. Won't know whether I'm on call until later this week when (hopefully) the Powers That Be will get their proverbials in order and sort us out with a new rota!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I;ll be there too Les. Looks like me and Mark will have to go Mark + Mark, to stay in keeping with the thread
> ...


It's been a long while since I chose 34!! :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

les,
put me down as provisional should be on mornings that saturday but will try and get day off will give me excuse to go and see me dad in blackpool as i now live in southport

kurt


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be OK for this though my weekends seem to get booked up for me these days.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sutty said:


> Hopefully I'll be OK for this though my weekends seem to get booked up for me these days.


I'll put you down as provisional then.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

What time would we be setting off as I'm working till 12 :?

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> What time would we be setting off as I'm working till 12 :?
> 
> Shak


 From Southport I don't think we could leave it later than 1pm Shak but you could get there in that time without much trouble I would have thought.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

les said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> > What time would we be setting off as I'm working till 12 :?
> ...


Good stuff, count me in then   Me and the wife will be there  

Shak


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Bolton to southport in an hour on a saturday afternoon me thinks not


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sir Les, could you please update my status on the first page to "Definite"! Managed to swap my weekend at work, so count me in! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Sir Les, could you please update my status on the first page to "Definite"! Managed to swap my weekend at work, so count me in! [smiley=dude.gif]


It's gonna be a lively day then!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All updated.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Me and Linda should be up for this m8


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I have another update please! Now bringing a friend, so can you "Plus One" me please Sir Les?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I have another update please! Now bringing a friend, so can you "Plus One" me please Sir Les?


OOO Miss Burns as pulled ................................................................ Finally [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I have another update please! Now bringing a friend, so can you "Plus One" me please Sir Les?
> ...


Nah, you know me better than that Sir Les! No man is brave enough to take me on! :lol:

This is a laydee friend that I'm bringing. In fact, if I'm honest she's a friend of Dani's but I've laid partial claim to her as well! You've probably met her as Dani has brought her to one or two other meets.

So stop it with your gossip-mongering!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have updated my first post on this thread with more info for you however I could do with knowing who intends having lunch in the Yorkshire fisheries so I can pre warn them of our arrival like I did last year. Sop come on guys give me a shout.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry, didn't realise we needed to confirm if we were troughing as well as cruising.

Stick me down for two troughs please (not both for moi of course!)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like just 3 of us for fish and chips then :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Looks like just 3 of us for fish and chips then :?


Are you not letting Jan eat??? No wonder she was salivating at the mere mention of a chippy the other night! She must be starving!!! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like just 3 of us for fish and chips then :?
> ...


Oh alright if you insist 4 of us then :roll:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

put me down for two please Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> put me down for two please Les


You greedy woman you Andrea are you sure your not eating for two


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

This sounds like it could be fun! Sadly i've only been to one previous meet but i'm up for a nice little cruise although i'm slightly worried about parking in a muli-story. Perhaps if I hide amongst the nicer TTs nobody will notice 

Put me down provisionally for the cruise and food!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Michael-TT said:


> This sounds like it could be fun! Sadly i've only been to one previous meet but i'm up for a nice little cruise although i'm slightly worried about parking in a muli-story. Perhaps if I hide amongst the nicer TTs nobody will notice
> 
> Put me down provisionally for the cruise and food!


If it is anything like last year m8 you will have no worries as we had the top of the car park to ourselves


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Miss Burns. Plus associate be it male or female

Is that post op or pre op


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Miss Burns. Plus associate be it male or female
> 
> Is that post op or pre op


Not figured that put yet Syd and Miss Bs not for telling :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

We will park as last year on the top deck of the multi. Should be nice and quiet up there.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Burns. Plus associate be it male or female
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Cruise plus food for me please Les.
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Have a great day and my fingers are crossed for decent weather or at least warmish weather, i already have plans, looking forward to the pics

Shell


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Les
Confirmed me plus 1 for chips...... though I may have to peel off at Preston to pick her up and meet you all later at the sit down chippy!
Cheers, Sutty


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Michael-TT said:


> This sounds like it could be fun! Sadly i've only been to one previous meet but i'm up for a nice little cruise although i'm slightly worried about parking in a muli-story. Perhaps if I hide amongst the nicer TTs nobody will notice
> 
> Put me down provisionally for the cruise and food!


Sorry, but I'm struggling to understand: what's the problem with parking in a multi-storey???? I just don't get it.

Am I missing something?? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Under normal circumstances I would not park in a mscp due to small spaces and brain dead fuckers opening doors onto the car


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Under normal circumstances I would not park in a mscp due to small spaces and brain dead fuckers opening doors onto the car


Well Syd if you park between 2 TTs you will deffo be between two brain dead f***ers then :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Food for me too Les.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gonna see if i can make this. Should know within the next couple of days


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Gonna see if i can make this. Should know within the next couple of days


Would be good to see you there


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Under normal circumstances I would not park in a mscp due to small spaces and brain dead fuckers opening doors onto the car
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


Esp if one is that Sarah bint :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I'm that :lol: in the middle thank you! Thought that was you and Syd on either side!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, not going to be able to make this event, but can defo make the next NW meet


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just 2 days to go guys so if anybody else wants to join us let me know ASAP. I think I will just do a guesstimate re numbers for fish and chips :roll:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Les and all - i now can't make tomorrow due to a family commitment.
 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will be coming tomoz with Jules but transport is going to be a toss up between TT, Focus or Pug.
Not missing the chippy for anything.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Will be coming tomoz with Jules but transport is going to be a toss up between TT, Focus or Pug.
> Not missing the chippy for anything.
> Steve


No tossing up required. TT. Nothing less will suffice!!! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Will be coming tomoz with Jules but transport is going to be a toss up between TT, Focus or Pug.
> ...


Depends if i can pick it up tonight, if its ready.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


Well, if you come in the TT then you can reserve seats and get the orders in as you'll be there much quicker than us! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Sorry Les and all - i now can't make tomorrow due to a family commitment.
> 
> Cheers, Mark


Sorry you can't make it Mark, hopefully see you at the March meet at the Sandpiper.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> In fact, if I'm honest she's a friend of Dani's but I've laid partial claim to her as well! You've probably met her as Dani has brought her to one or two other meets.
> 
> So stop it with your gossip-mongering!


Nice one Sara [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm glad Denise will be your company as I can't make it tomorrow (I'm working, pluse dare I say it: my car is still not fixed properly :? )
Enjoy yourselves and look out for my next meet in March ,,,,, to which I could possibly drag a good friend along


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry, not going to be able to make this event, but can defo make the next NW meet


You still around Paul? I got to make an effort to make one of Les' meets then don't I, as it's been ages since you shot through a red light on the way to ?Curborough? just to make sure you'd be hot on my tyres and wouldn't get lost :wink: :roll:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Les and all - i now can't make tomorrow due to a family commitment.
> ...


Cheers Mark. Yes just one of those things. My dad's not been well as you know and I've got a crew of relatives coming over for the weekend so it's not pos to go awol  Going to miss this as it was ace last year.
I'll do my best to make the Sandpiper buddy. Will PM you later on.

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like i'll be coming guys. Car cleaned, cash in wallet and £40 in the tank (surely that is enough [smiley=bigcry.gif] ).
See you tomorrow around 11.30!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les, sorry to have left it till last evening, but we have students tomoro and will have to cancel coming down. Im afraid work comes before nipping off for the day at the moment. Hope to see you all soon, seems ages since we;ve seen you all.

Have a good day

Many apologies

Gill


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi folks

Will be popping down to say hi before you all bugger off to Blackpool.

Matt


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, not going to be able to make this event, but can defo make the next NW meet
> ...


Be excellent to catch up soon Dani. I remember our hoons fondly :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Total change of plans so now defo coming tomorrow so will see you in Southport around 11:15

Not 100% sure if i can free up enough time to do the drive across to Blackpool, that kinda depends what time you expect to be departing Blackpool post chish & fips


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

See you all later, last one to Southport buys the fish and chip dinner in Blackpool :-*


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

see you all later other half working now so ime giving my dad a treat :lol:


----------



## Michael-TT (Apr 14, 2010)

It was nice to see everyone who turned up today.. and that fish was lovely! 
See you all at the next meet


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

nice to meet you to hopefully see you at the next meet


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and the wife had a great time today. It was great catching up  here are some photo's I took


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad most could make it and sorry a couple didn't come onto Blackpool. Bloody cold as usual in Southport and not much warmer in Blackpool. The fish and chips were nice though.  9 TTs and V6 disguised as a Ford Focus :roll: and a rather nice Nissan GTR. Here's a few of my picy,s.
First Syd's dinner table :lol: 








On the top deck of Wilkinson's car park with Paul's Nissan GTR and very nice it is too. Was nice to see you and glad you joined in with us and hope to see you and your son again on one of our meets.  
























Tucking in I was bloody starving by the time we got to the Yorkshire fish and chip restaurant.
Steve V6 with Amos Brailey of Emerdale impersonation with the Teddy boy siddies. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was a pleasure to meet you all & thanks for letting me join. Is always a great sight seeing a convoy of TT's. Good job Les 

Brought back fond memories of meets & cruises many years ago when the TT Forum was a mere pup & the TTOC didn't even exist. Still remember the look on peoples faces in Bowness in 2002 when 15 TT's rolled through in convoy.

Look forward to seeing you again soon at NW meets/events.

Note to self, car parks in Blackpool were not designed for GT-R's. Should have known trouble lay ahead when I had to fold my wing mirrors in to enter the damned car park.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Was a pleasure to meet you all & thanks for letting me join. Is always a great sight seeing a convoy of TT's. Good job Les
> 
> Brought back fond memories of meets & cruises many years ago when the TT Forum was a mere pup & the TTOC didn't even exist. Still remember the look on peoples faces in Bowness in 2002 when 15 TT's rolled through in convoy.
> 
> ...


Was good to meet you and your son Paul. Shame about the wheel kerbing and yeah some of those bends are a bit tight esp for quite a large car like your GTR.  Keep an eye out for our other meets and cruises inc our monthly ones in the events forum of course. Your always welcome to pop along anytime but don't leave us all for dead next time :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice pictures and a great day as ever; nice to meet some new faces! Weather stayed dry at least and was nearly as cold as last year! 

See you in March.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks a fab turn out but bitterly cold again 

Glad u all had a great time

:mrgreen:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

les said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Was a pleasure to meet you all & thanks for letting me join. Is always a great sight seeing a convoy of TT's. Good job Les
> ...


Thanks Les, I'll defo see you all again soon & will be sure to now keep my eyes on the events forum


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Who's is the red engine bay?

and the matt Black car looks very nice aswell


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like a great day out, well done all and some great piccys.

We ended up wading in snow but still managed to get out so left the tt on the drive and went for a 250 mile round trip in the Z3 with friends looking at another Z in peterborough, and it was a bit of a dog!!!! guess thats what you get looking at 13 year old cars LOL.

jontymo


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GunnerGibson said:


> Who's is the red engine bay?
> 
> and the matt Black car looks very nice aswell


Red engine bay is Big Syd's. There was no mat black car with us. However if you mean the black car with black wheels with red rim linings that's mine.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a super day yesterday. Was bloody cold though, especially in Southport!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a super day yesterday. Was bloody cold though, especially in Southport!

Don't think I'll need to eat for a week after that huge fish and chip dinner!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Who's is the red engine bay?
> ...


It just needs a good polish hey Les  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > GunnerGibson said:
> ...


I drove from Bolton to Southport in drizzle and on wet roads it was fine when I set off and you know what country roads can be like


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

All too well. Black is a hard colour to keep shiny in this weather.


----------

